# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  Aide pour Louna.

## Mimine et Roudoudou

Un acte cruel s'est produit ! Un co..ard (nous vous laissons compléter les 2 « n » manquants) s'en est pris à la petite Louna qui ne demandait qu'à vivre normalement. Cette petite minette, de seulement 1 an 1/2, ne demandait qu'à courir après les papillons et flâner dans son quartier.
Le 25 septembre dernier,  elle est arrivée chez Élodie en traînant sa patte arrière droite broyée  par un piège.
Cette atrocité, due à la bêtise et méchanceté de certains humains, aurait pu arriver à un enfant, à votre animal de compagnie. Il ne faut en aucun cas que cela se reproduise et nous ne laisserons pas les choses en l'état. Une enquête est en cours. 
L'urgence étant, tout d'abord, Louna et sa blessure, notre association Mimine et Roudoudou a décidé de tout mettre en uvre pour venir en aide à cette petite chatte. 
Son sort était entre nos mains, le vétérinaire nous laissait 2 options :  Soit l'euthanasie ou l'amputation de la patte arrière droite.
Nous avons pris la décision de l'amputation de la patte arrière droite afin que sa petite vie  si courte, puisse continuer. 
L'opération a été une réussite et Louna vivra avec 3 pattes, ce qu'elle commence à bien maîtriser.  
Notre Association n'a que quelques mois d'existence, nous n'avons donc pas encore de fond de roulement pour les imprévus.  La facture de cet acte, que nous devons au vétérinaire s'élève à 600 , ce qui est, pour nous, énorme, mais nous ne pouvions pas nous résigner à laisser partir Louna sous la piqure. Sa vie ne faisait que commencer. 
Nous n'avons d'autres choix, aujourd'hui, que de vous demander de nous aider.
Un don, même minime (ayez conscience que même 1 ou 2  est important),  nous permettra de régler cette facture au vétérinaire. 
Nous comptons sur votre générosité et votre grand cur. Merci d'avance. Pour nous aider vous pouvez trouver sur notre site, deux moyens de paiements sécurisés (soit un don en passant par le bouton « Don pour Louna » soit en cliquant sur la cagnotte Leetchi. 
https://mimine-roudoudou.fr/urgences-veterinaires.html

----------


## doriant

Bonsoir Mimine et Roudoudou. Merci pour avoir joint la facture; si vous le permettez je vais proposer que des cdes boutiques soient reversées pr votre asso. Est-ce que, pour aider à vous faire connaitre ainsi que vos animaux à placer comme louna, vous pensez presenter des annonces d'adoption sur rescue ?

----------


## Mimine et Roudoudou

Bonjour Doriant,
Oui nous proposerons des chats à l'adoption sur Rescue, le but est de leur trouver la meilleure famille pour la vie. Pour Louna, pour l'instant, nous attendons de voir son évolution. 
Pour les commandes au travers de notre petite boutique  se trouvant sur le site  https://mimine-roudoudou.fr/boutique.html cela serait un formidable coup de pouce pour nous ! Merci pour votre aide, cela nous fait chaud au coeur.

----------


## doriant

Il y a de bien jolis modeles, je me tate pr un coussin tigre  ::  j'ajoute le lien de la boutique-generale pour aider sur ce sos facture. Pr louna peut-etre qu'il sera possible a terme de lui ajouter une prothese pr maintenir l'equilibre, si les dons suivent.

----------


## Mimine et Roudoudou

Merci pour la boutique, c'est vraiment sympa. Pour Louna, nous verrons, pour l'instant elle se remet doucement de son opération,et commence à prendre son équilibre. Nous verrons donc comment elle évolue pour prendre une décision concernant une prothèse ou pas.

----------


## nabrass12

Achat effectué pour Louna via la boutique. Bon courage !

----------


## doriant

Yaura-t-il un album des chats a l'adoption sur votre fb ?

----------


## Mimine et Roudoudou

Bonjour Dorian, 
Pour le moment l'urgence étant de récolter des fonds dans le but de régler notre facture auprès du vétérinaire pour Louna, nous sommes tous mobilisés dans ce sens. 

Néanmoins nous avons des chats à l'adoption sur la page https://mimine-roudoudou.fr/chats-a-adopter.html de notre site web que nous mettons à jour continuellement. Nous n'avons pas d'album sur FB nous communiquons directement sur notre page au fur et à mesure (un album va être créé sous peu). Pourrions nous avoir un code pour partager sur notre site dans nos partenaires "rescue" ça serait super gentil. Merci de tout cœur pour l'aide et le soutien apporté.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Merci pour ce geste. Cela nous touche énormément. Tous ensembles nous arriverons à faire un monde meilleur.

----------


## Mimine et Roudoudou

Merci pour ce geste nabrass12. Cela nous touche énormément. Tous ensembles nous arriverons à faire un monde meilleur.

----------


## doriant

Biensur Mimine et Roudoudou, chaque chose en son temps, si j'en parle c juste parce que multiplier les diffusions et faciliter l'acces aux adoptions, aidera evidemment aux adoptions et donc reduire vos charges fixes, qui est en lien avec le financement des factures donc c vrai que je voyais le pb de sous ds sa globalité, et parce que ca sensibiliserait pluss de voir ts vos animaux a charge, puisque vous etes une jeune asso méconnue. Pr le lien a diffuser je sais pas, soit rescue forum soit le fb du groupe rescue. Pour l'instant est-ce que la cagnote de louna augmente doucement ?

----------


## Mimine et Roudoudou

Bonsoir Doriant, nous avons récolté sur la facture un peu plus de 200 €, ce qui est un bon début et nous ne lâchons rien. Nous essayons de sensibiliser le plus de personne possible au travers de différents groupes de facebook et incitons les gens à partager si ils ne peuvent aider financièrement.  Si vous avez d'autres idées, nous sommes preneurs  :Smile: . En attendant Louna commence à prendre ses habitudes sur 3 pattes, les soins se passent bien. Une visite chez le véto nous a confirmé qu'elle devrait bien se remettre de cette grosse intervention. Bonne soirée, et merci pour le soutien, nous apprécions énormément.

----------


## Nounoune

Excusez-moi mais j'ai une question.
Cette chatte a une propriétaire non (Elodie, que vous citez dans votre premier message) ? Pourquoi est-ce vous, association, qui devait régler la facture ?
Mais merci pour elle en tous cas.

----------


## doriant

:Smile:  g deduit perso quelodie etait une fa, mais c qu'une deduction c vrai, la question merite d'etre posée  :Smile:

----------


## Mimine et Roudoudou

Bonsoir Doriant,
Elodie est une personne qui a pris sous son aile Louna, chatte errante, elle s'en occupait et nous avait contacté pour passer par nous pour sa stérilisation et son identification. Cela avait été programmé pour dans les semaines qui suivaient, elle prenait les frais à sa charge, au tarif asso  de notre vétérinaire et comme elle a de petit revenu, devait nous régler en 3 fois. Mais ce drame est arrivé, juste avant et elle nous appelé en larmes pour savoir si on pouvait faire quelque chose pour l'aider. Nous ne pouvions pas laisser Louna ni cette dame sans tenter quelque chose... Elle ne pourra pas nous règler l'amputation, nous le savons, sa retraite est trop petite. Mais elle aime Louna de tout son cur et va la garder, et lui donnera une belle vie de chat d'appartement. Et même si c'était une "folie" aux yeux de beaucoup, je pense, très sincèrement, que si c'était à refaire nous n'hésiterons pas. Nous avons commencé,comme conseillé,  à créer des albums sur notre page facebook, pour les chats à l'adoption, les parrainages, et les sauvetages ici :https://www.facebook.com/Mimine-et-R...=page_internal  . Nous plaçons sous chaque description un lien vers HelloAsso pour sensibiliser les personnes à nous aider. On verra nous ne désespérons pas. Merci pour votre aide et vos conseils. Bonne soirée

----------


## doriant

petit don envoyé sur helloasso  :Smile: 
si qq1 ve faire une cde sur la boutique-generale- pour aider l'asso et louna c aussi une alternative  :Smile:

----------


## Nounoune

Merci pour votre réponse Mimine et Roudoudou, c'est très clair.
Et non, ce n'était pas une folie, vous avez très bien fait.
Je m'occupe ce soir de vous faire un don, soit directement soit via un achat par la boutique de doriant.

----------


## Mimine et Roudoudou

Si vous saviez comme votre aide, nous fait du bien ! Encore merci, vous êtes super ! 
En cas de besoin, je rappelle l'adresse de notre site internet : https://mimine-roudoudou.fr pour ceux qui voudraient suivre notre évolution. Passez une très belle journée

----------


## Nounoune

Comme promis, don fait à l'instant  (via HelloAsso)

----------


## Mimine et Roudoudou

C'est adorable Nounoune, un grand merci pour l'aide. Bonne soirée.

----------


## Mimine et Roudoudou

Juste pour vous donner des nouvelles de Louna,
Elle poursuit sa convalescence chez nous en attendant de retrouver Elodie. Elle prend petit à petit son équilibre de mieux en mieux et progresse de jour en jour. Les petits délinquants que nous avons récupéré suite au décès de leur maman percutée par une voiture et décédée, se sont pris de passion pour elle. Malgré son handicap, elle fait du mieux quelle peut pour leur donner les bases d'éducation "chat". Notre demande de don en est à environ 400  récoltés. C'est en grande partie grâce à vous par vos dons et conseils et soutien, vous nous êtes d'une grande aide. Alors les mots ne venant pas pour vous exprimer notre gratitude, j'espère que vous la ressentirez dans ce simple mot mais qui a beaucoup de sens MERCI ! pour terminer sur une note douceur, une petite photo de Louna et des délinquants.

----------


## doriant

super contente que vous ayez eu de l'echo et que des soutiens se levent pr vous aider, jespere qu'il yen aura d'autres pr les suites. Merci beaucoup pr la foto ca fait super plaisir d'avoir de ses news  :Smile:  elle est bien entourée là, ca l'aide a oublier la collerette peut-etre  :Smile:

----------


## Mimine et Roudoudou

Un petit passage pour vous donner des nouvelles, la cagnotte a atteint  500  de dons. Nous respirons, le but est presque atteint. Louna, après visite chez le vétérinaire, qui lui a retiré sa collerette, a eu le feu vert pour rejoindre Elodie chez elle. Après un petit tour dans le jardin, sous surveillance bien sur, et un gros câlin à Elodie elle dort dans son petit lit douillet. https://www.casimages.com/i/201012084133469399.jpg.html 
Encore merci à vous tous  :Smile:

----------

